# Studying n Living in Australia



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi I m Faizan.I want to study in australia or uk.
Is Australia is good choice to study ?How the austarlia country is?What will be maximum cost of study annually for engineering?
Living in Australia cost how much?
Pls list me some good and cheap australian universities..


----------

